# 2018 Cruze LT body kits



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

There is a seller on ebay with two ground effect kits. OEM.
One in red and one in blue. Both for sedan GEN 2.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Ebay, ebay, ebay. There is a seller on Ebay with GM OEM ground effects kit. 50% cheaper than Retail. I purchased a Blue sedan kit from him. He has another Blue and a Red kit. You can always get them painted if they are the wrong color. Still a bargain.


----------

